# New Howler by Fox Pro



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I got an email from Fox Pro this morning showing their new 3 in 1 howler.

First thing I noticed was that one of the mouth pieces was a style copied from the E.L.K. Coyote Howler, in my opinion one of the best on the market. I like Fox Pros design of interchangable mouth pieces and bell part also works with a regular diaphragm call. The howler wont be out untill Oct 1st and I went to their website to try and place a pre order but it wouldnt let me. Will be calling Fox Pro this morning to see when they will actually be available for ordering. Update, cant order until closer to Oct but they said plenty will be available.

Here is a pic.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I wonder how long before E.L.K. shuts them down.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The way patents work, I dont think E.L.K. can do anything about it. Fox Pro's is just a mouthpiece and the barrel is different also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Time will tell. Ed so you like the power howler I sent you. If you need some new bands for it let me know, they don't last to long. I finally found some at Sportsmen's warehouse.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Eric, I like the Power Howler and I have already gotten more bands. I bought green,black,gray and white LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll have to order one and give it a try. Pretty partial to some howlers that some of the call makers here on PT tho.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Yes Eric, I like the Power Howler and I have already gotten more bands. I bought green,black,gray and white LOL


 I've been looking for the damn things over by the coyote calls every time I went to sportsmen's and couldn't find any so one day I looked by the elk calls and there they were... Duh. I know the white ones are high pitched, what's the others. I know the secret on how to make your own, but I can't tell the world. PM me and I'll look for the recipe... lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Some guys make them out of a condom... I am not putting my lips on a condom...LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I'll have to order one and give it a try. Pretty partial to some howlers that some of the call makers here on PT tho.


 You won't be disappointed Ruger. It takes a little getting used to it but it sounds great. I believe Skip has one In his call collection. It's modified by the coyote professor.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wayne, the E.L.K. power howler is cheaper, but I like the 3 in 1 idea and I would take the one mouth piece like the power howler and use it for an elk bugle. I take my power howler right now and attach a grunt tube to it and it makes very good bugles.

Eric, the black bands are ultra high pitch for the elk bugle (same mouth piece shape as power howler), white is for elk bugle , power howler and wolf howler. Then the green is for the smaller yote holwer and the deluxe cow talk.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I do have a couple of the original E.L.K. power howlers Which I've called a few coyotes in with BUT I really like the two horn Howlers made with the E.L.K. mouth piece that a friend made back in 2005 for me------Great pup distress and female barks and howl's--they are some of my favorite Howlers---I will be Getting the new Fox Pro this fall Just to have one I guess--Great Idea from FP------sb---------P.S. I just picked up a Fox Daddy Decoy with remote start has 3 sounds--Bay Bee Cottontail--Vole Squeaks and Woodpecker-- haven't used it yet at a set but will soon --nice little unit even has a small light on decoy for night hunting--going to camo paint it with my airbrush---------*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking howlers Skip, I may have to cut mine up and install it on a horn, but I like how short the original is. I use a turkey vest and the right side pocket holds my Scorpion and there are 3 small pockets above it that hold a pocket call open reed , Raspy Wabbit enclosed and the E.L.K. Power Howler. I quit using my lanyards because the calls were hitting my rifle as I walk in, same problem with the remote. Now everything is stowed away within easy reach and no chance of things hitting together.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for the info Ed.


----------

